# Amazing Salad Bowl Idea For You Bacon Fan's...



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw this pic and thought I would share. Great idea!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats awesome! you could dump that salad to the rabbits and eat the bowl.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

looks like a heart attack waitin to happen.


----------

